
US, UK and Canada allege Russian cyberattacks on Covid-19 research centers - revicon
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/07/16/us-uk-and-canada-allege-russian-cyberattacks-on-covid-19-research-centers/
======
revicon
Here's the full advisory [https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/files/Advisory-
APT29-targets-COVID-1...](https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/files/Advisory-
APT29-targets-COVID-19-vaccine-development.pdf)

